# chat



## Naturfreundin (27. Dez. 2008)

hallo zusammen,
brauche Hilfe,habe mich,inzwischen schon 2x,im chat anzumelden versucht,erhielt aber nicht die e-mail mit dem Startcode,um mich danach mit meinem Passwort anmelden zu können,woran liegt das,oder"schnalle"ich es einfach nur nicht?
LG Jutta


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Dez. 2008)

*AW: chat*

Schau auf jeden Fall auch mal in den Spam Ordner ! 
Ist die mail da vielleicht !? 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: chat*

Vielleicht kann hier auch der Chatadmin helfen und ein Passwort vergeben.


----------



## Joachim (28. Dez. 2008)

*AW: chat*

Ja wenn sie mir ihren Chat-Namen veraten würde, könnte ich das glatt mal tun


----------

